# Should I put my pet rat to sleep? Please help



## anonymousrat (Jan 26, 2014)

I have a 20 month old albino rat, and she is very sick. I am 90% sure that she has a pituitary tumor. She got skinnier and skinnier over the course of several months, which I just attributed to getting older and the other rat stealing her food, so I just gave her extra. Then, about two weeks ago, she became very lethargic and lost her ability to balance. She keeps rolling around and falling over and can no longer use her front paws to hold food, which is the primary symptom of a pituitary tumor. She can only eat soft food anymore and spends most of her time hunched up with all her fur standing up and her eyes squinty and is REALLY skinny. She no longer grooms herself effectively (though she tries) and has red porphyrin all over her face and paws and i have to bathe her, which terrifies her. Also, I think her tongue is swollen today, which is new. 

I can't decide whether I should put her to sleep. I would do it at home with CO2 (please don't tell me not to- I have no other choice and it is just as humane as sticking a needle into her body cavity). The thing is, she does still eat, or try to at least, and sort of wander around when I put her on the floor. I've never had to decide to put an animal to sleep before, so its a big decision for me. Please help me


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

It seems to me that the best thing to do is to put her down if you think she is suffering.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

anonymousrat said:


> I have a 20 month old albino rat, and she is very sick. I am 90% sure that she has a pituitary tumor. She got skinnier and skinnier over the course of several months, which I just attributed to getting older and the other rat stealing her food, so I just gave her extra. Then, about two weeks ago, she became very lethargic and lost her ability to balance. She keeps rolling around and falling over and can no longer use her front paws to hold food, which is the primary symptom of a pituitary tumor. She can only eat soft food anymore and spends most of her time hunched up with all her fur standing up and her eyes squinty and is REALLY skinny. She no longer grooms herself effectively (though she tries) and has red porphyrin all over her face and paws and i have to bathe her, which terrifies her. Also, I think her tongue is swollen today, which is new.
> 
> I can't decide whether I should put her to sleep. I would do it at home with CO2 (please don't tell me not to- I have no other choice and it is just as humane as sticking a needle into her body cavity). The thing is, she does still eat, or try to at least, and sort of wander around when I put her on the floor. I've never had to decide to put an animal to sleep before, so its a big decision for me. Please help me


Sometimes it's kinder to put them to sleep, rather then letting them die slowly. Animals can hide pain and she could be suffering. 

The only other option would be to take her to the vet and see if there's anything that can be done. 

Determine her condition/quality of life and then do what you feel is best. Whether you do it at home or at the vet, it's a kindness if an animal is suffering.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

This is never an easy decision, but based on what you describe, I can't think of a reason to keep this rat alive. It sounds like she's dying, so why let her suffer more? 

What is your method for euthanasia? I've never heard of this being done at home. 

I recently had a ratty euthanized at the vet. They put her under anesthesia and then gave her a lethal injection. I was there with her and she didn't feel a thing - it was completely humane.


----------



## Maddie (Jan 13, 2014)

From the way it sounds I would also agree that unless your vet ha an alternative putting her down might be more humane. It sounds like she is just getting worse an suffering.I'm actually curious about this method you mentioned and how it works? Last time I had the vet put down one of my animals it was awful. It was about as far from humane as letting my poor guy suffer.


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

Maddie said:


> From the way it sounds I would also agree that unless your vet ha an alternative putting her down might be more humane. It sounds like she is just getting worse an suffering.I'm actually curious about this method you mentioned and how it works? Last time I had the vet put down one of my animals it was awful. It was about as far from humane as letting my poor guy suffer.


I'm sure someone will explain better but pretty much you get a plastic box with a lid(forgot what to call them) put CO2 in there somehow, put the rat in, and close the lid. The rat will fall asleep and eventually..


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I've had my Mimi pass away from a PT tumor. The process of her passing away was very short, around two weeks. This was mainly due to the fact that she has a seizure and declined very fast.


----------



## Dovahkiin (Sep 24, 2013)

If you are going to do the CO2 method of euthanization PLEASE do it right.

CO2 is only humane if released in small intervals until the animal is asleep, then you can put it on full blast.
If you just fill a container with CO2, it's comparable to drowning. Do some research on CO2 euthanizing before making the decision.


----------



## hybanana (Jan 27, 2012)

Poor thing...only you will know if its the right time for her...
Just make sure the co2 is right. As a biomedical researcher I know that the Co2 method is not always humane but I will spare you the nasty and boring sciency details. Just make sure you do it the most humane way as possible.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JudeWriley (Aug 1, 2007)

Please don't home euthanize. Unless you've been trained how to do so, you'll only just make your poor rat suffer even more before passing. There are several ways that a vet can do euthanasia, not just a "needle in a body cavity" and a good vet would allow you to request how. If it's really just a matter of cost, then work with your vet and set out a payment plan.


----------

